# Happy Christmas and New Year!



## Shero (Dec 19, 2021)

We all have our personal beliefs, and whether we accept any story as true or not, is not very important. What _is_ important, is something significant happened all those years ago.

An incredible man was born, who left a mark on the world and has been a truly positive influence on not only my life but countless lives.

The world has seen a lot of sadness recently, but the forever optimist in me says : out of sadness comes a glimmer of hope and I always hang on to that flicker of light on the horizon.

I wish everyone on SeniorForum a happy holiday. Whether you are among friends, with family or on your own, someone is watching and celebrating with you. Know that.

Take care everyone, look after yourselves. Keep yourself and your loved ones safe.







Love Shero …we are going on a sailing holiday the day after Christmas so see you in a while…


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2021)

Thank you Shero, enjoy your holiday and have a fun and safe vacation.


----------



## Wren (Dec 19, 2021)

Thank you Shero, to  Matrix and all at Senior Forums


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2021)

Thank you very much, @Shero .    Enjoy the holiday!


----------



## RnR (Dec 19, 2021)




----------

